# WW2 Decoy Airfield, Newton poppleford



## Foxylady (Nov 2, 2007)

I went on an explore of a scrapyard in Newton Poppleford earlier today and got talking to the owner. 
When he was young his family lived on a prominent hill overlooking the town, known as the common. During WW2 a decoy airfield was built there, including a runway with lights, and all the usual airfield buildings. He told me that it was bombed a couple of times, spraying their house with shrapnel and that the two pits in the ground caused by the bombs are now ponds.
Apparently most of the buildings are still there but is now owned by the RSBP and the buildings hold colonies of bats, which can't be disturbed. How cool is that? Although fenced off, it is possible to see the remains.
Another thing he told me was that on the way out of Newton Pop, towards Exeter, there is a very steep wooded hill where US troops had equipment stores and stations during the war. Unfortunately it was all filled in afterwards. Everything's still there underground but nothing's accessible.
Interestingly, a bit further on at Woodbury Common, the Royal Marine Commandos conduct their excercises (seen them sometimes on the way through).

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Nov 2, 2007)

It is interesting having these things so close to home, so many people are so detatched from even the idea of war in briton, these little places should all ways be preserved as an important reminder. in my opinion


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 3, 2007)

Absolutely, Al. I think it really brings it to life too, when you talk to those who've been through it. It's amazing to think of all the interesting little stories that they've got...real people history!
Hopefully try and get back there sometime in the future (I'd ran out of film on the other explore! ).

Cheers


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 3, 2007)

Just been googling for decoy airfields and although there's not a huge amount, did come across a couple of interesting sites. The best belongs to the aviation museum in East Anglia and shows how the airfields were set up, what buildings were used, etc. Some good schematics on there too. 
The film industry was used to design the airfields, and considering the lack of resources, they were so good that they fooled many of the locals and even our own RAF tried landing at some of them! 

www.aviationmuseum.net/decoys.htm

Cheers


----------



## krela (Nov 4, 2007)

Foxylady said:


> The film industry was used to design the airfields, and considering the lack of resources, they were so good that they fooled many of the locals and even our own RAF tried landing at some of them!



That's only half true, they fooled the germans for about 2 months, then they cottoned on and for a laugh they did a bombing run and dropped fake wooden bombs on the fake wooden decoy airfields.

Who says Germans don't have a sense of humour?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 4, 2007)

krela said:


> That's only half true, they fooled the germans for about 2 months, then they cottoned on and for a laugh they did a bombing run and dropped fake wooden bombs on the fake wooden decoy airfields.
> 
> Who says Germans don't have a sense of humour?



   Brilliant!


----------



## krela (Nov 4, 2007)

Actually it's probably a bit of an urban legend, some of the stories say it was the RAF dropping wooden bombs on a german decoy airfield, some say the italians, and some the Luftwaffe dropping them on english decoys. 

A BBC program I watched a while ago suggests it was the Luftwaffe bombing an english decoy site but that's not necessarily true either, I guess the truth is unlikely to be known now.

It's a nice idea either way 

Here's a good page on decoy sites:

http://www.aviationmuseum.net/decoys.htm

and if you're really interested there's a brilliant book called 'Fields of Deception' on the subject, but it's very nerdy and in depth 

[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fields-Deception-Britains-Bombing-Heritage/dp/0413776328/ref=sr_1_5/026-6416122-0799645?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1194179028&sr=8-5"]Fields of Deception on Amazon[/ame]


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 4, 2007)

krela said:


> Here's a good page on decoy sites:
> 
> http://www.aviationmuseum.net/decoys.htm
> 
> ...



Um...same link I put up, methinks! 
Yes, that book's on my wish-list of the thing's I can't afford right now...it does look superb, and _I'm_ very nerdy too, so that's okay.


----------



## King Al (Nov 5, 2007)

krela said:


> Actually it's probably a bit of an urban legend, some of the stories say it was the RAF dropping wooden bombs on a german decoy airfield, some say the italians, and some the Luftwaffe dropping them on english decoys.
> 
> A BBC program I watched a while ago suggests it was the Luftwaffe bombing an english decoy site but that's not necessarily true either, I guess the truth is unlikely to be known now.
> 
> It's a nice idea either way



interesting stuff I love these little stories


----------



## stubob (Nov 6, 2007)

hay they call me stubob

i use to live near an old airfield its called raf culmhead man there is alot of history to this place some of the buldings are still standing even the watch tower at the minute im doing reaserch to this place and what can i say hard work i have even gone to the m.o.d to get info on the place if u want to know more then e-mail me here one last thing ive been in the watch tower at night SPOOKY!


----------



## reddwarf9 (Feb 2, 2008)

stubob said:


> hay they call me stubob
> 
> i use to live near an old airfield its called raf culmhead man there is alot of history to this place some of the buldings are still standing even the watch tower at the minute im doing reaserch to this place and what can i say hard work i have even gone to the m.o.d to get info on the place if u want to know more then e-mail me here one last thing ive been in the watch tower at night SPOOKY!



Theres some pics of that site here - http://www.controltowers.co.uk/C/Culmhead.htm


----------



## mcspringzy (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Foxy, just found this thread, im intrigued by the sounds of these equiptment stores, have you got a flashearth link or anything of the site?


Did you know about Dunkeswell airfield, theres still remains of the WW2 buildings there, and also theres another airfield at Smeatharpe, I drove passed it two days ago and have seen the remains of a few buildings scattered around.


Im going to pop up there this week to have a look.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 26, 2008)

mcspringzy said:


> Did you know about Dunkeswell airfield, theres still remains of the WW2 buildings there, and also theres another airfield at Smeatharpe, I drove passed it two days ago and have seen the remains of a few buildings scattered around.
> Im going to pop up there this week to have a look.



Hey Mac, how ya doing? 
Yes, those airfields are on my list (Krela and Bishop have explored and documented them) and I've found a bus route from Honiton that goes past...not sure how near to though so haven't tried it yet.
Smeatharpe was also known as Upottery and was the one that the 101st airbourne division flew out from (Band of Brothers).
If you're going up can I join you? I can get to Honiton and meet you there if it's okay with you. Or if not, can you pm me some details of how to get there? Whichever, look forward to seeing your report/pics.

I haven't looked at gearth or flashearth for the Newton Pop one yet...thanks for the reminder.

Cheers


----------



## mcspringzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Hey Mac, how ya doing?
> Yes, those airfields are on my list (Krela and Bishop have explored and documented them) and I've found a bus route from Honiton that goes past...not sure how near to though so haven't tried it yet.
> Smeatharpe was also known as Upottery and was the one that the 101st airbourne division flew out from (Band of Brothers).
> If you're going up can I join you? I can get to Honiton and meet you there if it's okay with you. Or if not, can you pm me some details of how to get there? Whichever, look forward to seeing your report/pics.
> ...




Yeah im good thanks, yourself?

Yeah that sounds like a plan, I'll get back to you asap about going up there!


Do you know the exact location of the Newton pop place, the guy told you about in the woods?


----------



## krela (Feb 26, 2008)

RAF Dunkeswell has some really interesting bits but is almost all in use as an active airfield. It's well worth a drive around though as it being in use has kept it well preserved.

RAF Upottery (Smeatharpe) has LOADS to see, and the same with RAF Culmhead.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 26, 2008)

mcspringzy said:


> Yeah im good thanks, yourself?
> Yeah that sounds like a plan, I'll get back to you asap about going up there!
> Do you know the exact location of the Newton pop place, the guy told you about in the woods?



Not bad thanks. Excellent, be good to get up there. No, just that it was on the Exeter side of the hill going out of Newton Pop...on the lefhand side I believe, although there's nothing left of it now. The decoy airfield is on what's known as the common...I haven't been back yet and my Google earth seems to have vanished from my computer.  I'll have to reload it again!



krela said:


> RAF Dunkeswell has some really interesting bits but is almost all in use as an active airfield. It's well worth a drive around though as it being in use has kept it well preserved.
> RAF Upottery (Smeatharpe) has LOADS to see, and the same with RAF Culmhead.



Cheers for that Krela. I can't wait to go and see them...Upottery especially. They've been on my list for ages...all excited now!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 9, 2008)

great stuff foxy, any pics at all??


----------



## Foxylady (May 9, 2008)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> great stuff foxy, any pics at all??



Unfortunately I didn't get time to see it when I was over in Newton Pop and not had chance to get back there since. I don't drive, so every expedition is almost like a military operation in itself!  Thanks for the reminder though.


----------



## batroy (May 9, 2008)

There's one in my part of the world, it was a decoy for RAF Bicester. Flame me to a crisp for pimping my web site once more but here's a link:

Grendon Underwood decoy airfield

In the case of Grendon Underwood it's little more than a small bunker which housed a diesel generator, next to a big field which had an array of lights strung out across it.


----------



## Foxylady (May 9, 2008)

batroy said:


> Flame me to a crisp for pimping my web site once more...


 Don't worry, batroy. You will remain unchar-grilled!  I've read the report on your website before but just did again to refresh my memory. These sites really fascinate me. I really will have to go and look at the Newton Pop one.


----------



## batroy (May 10, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Don't worry, batroy. You will remain unchar-grilled!  I've read the report on your website before but just did again to refresh my memory. These sites really fascinate me. I really will have to go and look at the Newton Pop one.



I look forward to your report. Can you not borrow a tractor or something to get there sooner?


----------

